# Wrap removal



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

What is the easiest and best way to remove the old wraps and put new on


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I use my fletching stripper. takes a littel while to all the junk off but it works good


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I second the above. It gets a bit old but is the most effective way IMO.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I was told a blowdryer will help get it off. I've yet to try it though. Otherwise I've used a brilo pad and soapy water.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have used a razor blade with a really shallow angle. that worked alright. i also use a rag with a bit of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

just removed about a dozen wraps last night. Using the razor blade with the groove in the edge for arrow shafts works just fine. Comes of no problem. Took about 25 minutes for all of them...remember to go over the shaft with some rubbing alchohol...then follow with a clean rag with water. Get's rid of hand residue, old wrap residue.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried mineral spirits? It typically does a good job of removing/softening adhesive and adhesive residue.


----------

